# Bud the Cowboy



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

_A _*cowboy  named Bud was overseeing his herd in a remote mountainous pasture in  Montana when suddenly a brand-new BMW advanced toward him out of a cloud  of dust. *
​

_*The  driver, a young man in a Brioni® suit, Gucci® shoes, RayBan® sunglasses  and YSL® tie, leaned out the window and asked the cowboy, "If I tell  you exactly how many cows and calves you have in your herd, will you  give me a calf?"             *
_​

_*Bud looks at the man, who obviously is a yuppie, then looks at his peacefully grazing herd and calmly answers, "Sure, why not?"*
_​

_*The  yuppie parks his car, whips out his Dell® notebook computer, connects  it to his Cingular RAZR V3® cell phone, and surfs to a NASA page on the  Internet, where he calls up a GPS satellite to get an exact fix on his  location which he then feeds to another NASA satellite that scans the  area in an ultra-high-resolution photo. *
_​

_*The  young man then opens the digital photo in Adobe Photoshop® and exports  it to an image processing facility in Hamburg, Germany ... *
_​

_*Within  seconds, he receives an email on his Palm Pilot® that the image has  been processed and the data stored. He then accesses an MS-SQL® database  through an ODBC connected Excel® spreadsheet with email on his  Blackberry® and, after a few minutes, receives a response. *
_​

_*Finally,  he prints out a full-color, 150-page report on his hi-tech,  miniaturized HP LaserJet® printer, turns to the cowboy and says, "You  have exactly 1,586 cows and calves." *_​

*"That's right. Well, I guess you can take one of my calves," says Bud. *
​

_*He watches the young man select one of the animals and looks on with amusement as the young man *_*stuffs it into the trunk of his car.*
​

_*Then Bud says to the young man, "Hey, if I can tell you exactly what your business is, will you give me back my calf?" *_​
*The young man thinks about it for a second and then says, "Okay, why not?" *​
*"You're a Congressman for the U.S. Government", says Bud. *​
*"Wow! That's correct," says the yuppie, "but how did you guess that?" *​

*"No  guessing required." answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even  though nobody called you; you want to get paid for an answer I already  knew, to a question I never asked. You used millions of dollars worth of  equipment trying to show me how much smarter than me you are; and you  don't know a thing about how working people make a living - or about  cows, for that matter. This is a herd of sheep.”*​


*“Now give me back my dog.”*​


*AND THAT FOLKS IS WHAT THE PROBLEM IS ALL ABOUT*​


----------



## jujube (Feb 23, 2015)

Funneeee.  True.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Heehee, let my dog outa your trunk, LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2015)

That's about the size of it Denise!  Funny stuff!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

I admit not understanding it all, but I got the jest of it, LOL!  Love those Montana cowboys.  I don't make the mistake of thinking they are stupid that's for sure


----------

